# maxima???



## etikoner (Sep 26, 2004)

can some one tell me what maximas are rwd /if any 
thanx :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

none that I know of


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you are actually asking that?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

only the 1st gens, which were still actually the Datsun 710, IIRC.


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 23, 2004)

*rear wheel drive maxima's*



etikoner said:


> can some one tell me what maximas are rwd /if any
> thanx :thumbup:



i had a 1984 maxima with rear wheel drive that actually handled well in the snow. but 120 hp on that straight 6...keep it i say.


----------

